# Are you planning to reload?



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow thats nicer than what I have set up, very well done! I went for the rudementry look, purely functional. You have really upped the bar though. I might have to call Martha Stewart and get some pointers so I can one up ya here, lol. mines just a work bench in the shed with 4 presses and some plywood shelves. But seriously thats sweet!!! Looks like I am not the only one stacked so deep too.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Awesome set up. Well worth the time you put into it. I just started reloading so I have a long ways to go. Hopefully someday I'll have a set up as nice as this. Just awesome.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Very nice. I thought I was doing good. All my stuff fits in dresser drawer and a small one at that.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I wished I had that kind of space to reload but limited to a small area at this time. I also obviously don't load as many different calibers as you do so would never need as many different supplies either. My loading is all 9mm, 45 ACP, 45 Colt (pistol and rifle), 45-70 Government, 20 ga and 12 ga shot shells. The press in use now is the Lee Classic Turret and Lee Pro 1000 was sold to buy it. It does do the job however very well.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gallo Pazzesco said:


> Are you planning to reload and, if so, how are your reloading preps looking?
> 
> I built myself a new reloading room, custom cabinets and the like.
> 
> ...


 Nice just goes to prove what I have said all along when SHTF homey is going to be in big trouble, his day of forcing other to live in fear are over.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice set up. My reloading preps right now consist of a few protein bottles of brass, and a pair of reloading manuals. Yeah, I'm behind on the power curve. Talking to a friend right now, trying to buy his press, dies, tumbler, etc to help finance the RFB he wants to buy.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> Nice set up. My reloading preps right now consist of a few protein bottles of brass, and a pair of reloading manuals. Yeah, I'm behind on the power curve. Talking to a friend right now, trying to buy his press, dies, tumbler, etc to help finance the RFB he wants to buy.


Crap, great idea. I've thrown out a lot of protein containers. What a great way to store and keep all my expended brass. Amazing how something so obvious is overlooked. I learn something new on here everyday.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

joec said:


> I wished I had that kid of space to reload but limited to a small area at this time. I also obviously don't load as many different calibers as you do so would never need as many different supplies either. My loading is all 9mm, 45 ACP, 45 Colt (pistol and rifle), 45-70 Government, 20 ga and 12 ga shot shells. The press in use now is the Lee Classic Turret and Lee Pro 1000 was sold to buy it. It does do the job however very well.
> 
> I just sold my Rusty Lee 1000 for $70, and bought a used Lee Reloader for $10 to use for decapping and setting rivets & snaps in leather
> 
> ...


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> joec said:
> 
> 
> > I wished I had that kind of space to reload but limited to a small area at this time. I also obviously don't load as many different calibers as you do so would never need as many different supplies either. My loading is all 9mm, 45 ACP, 45 Colt (pistol and rifle), 45-70 Government, 20 ga and 12 ga shot shells. The press in use now is the Lee Classic Turret and Lee Pro 1000 was sold to buy it. It does do the job however very well.
> ...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The hand press looks well Handy.I may pick one up for the road. My pistol range is less than 30 yards from the bench where I'll be loading.The rifle range is 130 yards from the bench. I have a clear view of both from the window.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

You sir are a real prepper!

-Anthony


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> The hand press looks well Handy.I may pick one up for the road. My pistol range is less than 30 yards from the bench where I'll be loading.The rifle range is 130 yards from the bench. I have a clear view of both from the window.


I wished I could shot off my back porch but can't. I can't even cast my own bullets where I am now though I will retire and move to the country soon. At any rate if nothing else I compete in cowboy action events monthly using mostly black powder loads in 45 colt. I take it and a bottle filled with Dawn and water using the Hand Reloader with a Lee Universal Decaping die to decap and get the brass into the soapy water so they don't corrode. Once I get home I rinse good then throw into a 50/50 mix of vinegar and water for 5 minutes followed by a quick dry in the oven. At that point I can take my time tumbling the brass. I'm getting about the same number of loads from brass as I do with smokeless with this method but before this only about 1/2 as many. It would also be a handy tool in the event you need to reload by a camp fire also, as a prepper..


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I personally have no plans on reloading my self but have to say that's a impressive setup you have.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Gallo, that's some nice work there. I wish I had that much powder on hand here. This area is terrible for reloaders very few people deal in powder due to New York's powder magazine rules for dealers. Technically I guess they're not even supposed to have powder on display it's supposed to be in a powder magazine at all times. I'm going to start casting my own bullets here very shortly, need to get a couple of Moulds ordered up and I should be in business. Going to start casting for .45 ACP and .45 Colt if that goes well I'll start casting for rifle cartridges also. By the way for anyone considering bugging out you may want to consider the Lee Breech Lock Challenger Hand Press, would also be good maybe for a beginner just looking to test out the reloading process before investing in a large bench mounted press.

-Infidel


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

this is my simple/humble setup. I do .38/.357,.40 S&W, .45AP, .223/5.56 and soon .308 Win.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Infidel said:


> Gallo, that's some nice work there. I wish I had that much powder on hand here. This area is terrible for reloaders very few people deal in powder due to New York's powder magazine rules for dealers. Technically I guess they're not even supposed to have powder on display it's supposed to be in a powder magazine at all times. I'm going to start casting my own bullets here very shortly, need to get a couple of Moulds ordered up and I should be in business. Going to start casting for .45 ACP and .45 Colt if that goes well I'll start casting for rifle cartridges also. By the way for anyone considering bugging out you may want to consider the Lee Breech Lock Challenger Hand Press, would also be good maybe for a beginner just looking to test out the reloading process before investing in a large bench mounted press.
> 
> -Infidel


I had a real space problem so what I did was look at my bottles and match batch numbers, then I poured all the IMR 4895 for instance, from the same lot #, in the same bottle ... IMR bottles usually will hold two or three pounds, instead of just one. Alliant stuff will hold more. And those old TAC triangular bottles would hold three pounds easy.

My cabinet is still packed to the brim with bottles of powder pushing at the doors, but at least I got it all in there. Enough to reload about 20k rounds total by my estimation, which, along with the brass I have, should last me awhile even in a pinch.

I'm not giving any of it up either and I am damn sure not afraid of the government taking it from me.

South Carolina is not the place for them to make a move. They need to just let us live in peace.


----------



## brimstone (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice. I am quite jealous.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Gallo Pazzesco said:


> I had a real space problem so what I did was look at my bottles and match batch numbers, then I poured all the IMR 4895 for instance, from the same lot #, in the same bottle ... IMR bottles usually will hold two or three pounds, instead of just one. Alliant stuff will hold more. And those old TAC triangular bottles would hold three pounds easy.
> 
> My cabinet is still packed to the brim with bottles of powder pushing at the doors, but at least I got it all in there. Enough to reload about 20k rounds total by my estimation, which, along with the brass I have, should last me awhile even in a pinch.
> 
> ...


I do that also and use the box below for powder storage. Pretty sturdy box that is about $60 delivered to your door in US. I actually have 2 of these now by the way.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Soon as the mag is empty I will reload. 
Ok not that kind of reload, down the road it maybe an option right now still cost effective to stock up but that could change. I never was one for going back after brass when the fight was over.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Gallo Pazzesco said:


> I had a real space problem so what I did was look at my bottles and match batch numbers, then I poured all the IMR 4895 for instance, from the same lot #, in the same bottle ... IMR bottles usually will hold two or three pounds, instead of just one. Alliant stuff will hold more. And those old TAC triangular bottles would hold three pounds easy.
> 
> My cabinet is still packed to the brim with bottles of powder pushing at the doors, but at least I got it all in there. Enough to reload about 20k rounds total by my estimation, which, along with the brass I have, should last me awhile even in a pinch.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, Butt

The big question is, Howe did that work for S.C. after December 20,1860 ? And Howe do you think it would be different now?


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I agree with you, Butt
> 
> The big question is, Howe did that work for S.C. after December 20,1860 ? And Howe do you think it would be different now?


Strom Thurmond let it be well known that what happened to SC in the Civil War would never be allowed to happen again - for lack of resources. He grew-up in a time where there were still plenty of SC Civil War Vets around, telling their stories, and he took it to heart.

He spent sixty years making sure we would have the resources the next time around.

Fort Jackson
Camp Lejeune - Paris Island
Sumter AFB
Myrtle Beach AFB
Charleston Naval Weapons Station
Charleston AFB
3rd Army HQ in Sumter

FN Manufacturing (where all the Colt M4s, M240s, M242s, etc., are made.)

SoPakCo ... ever eaten an MRE? SoPakCo in Mullens, SC is where they are cooked, packed and distributed.

All the electronic component parts for our gun ships, Cobras, Blackhawks, etc., and testing are done and built at Bell and General Dynamics in Edgefield (Thurmond's home) and Greenville.

Force Protection Technologies in Ladsen and Edgefield, SC makes all the mine, and blast protected vehicles for the U.S. The Blast and Ballistic Test Center for General Dynamics is in Edgefield as well, and is home to the country's finest Demolition Experts, the great majority of them either South Carolinians or Southerners ... the reason I know that is because I have family working there. Edgefield is where I live.

Also, when it comes to nukes, ever heard of the Savannah River Site in Aiken/Barnwell, SC? Thirty minutes from Strom's home. It is the hub, the home, of all of our nuclear bomb making science and it is home to more nuclear material than anywhere else, one single spot, in the world. Tons of engineers, 1000s of them, all current South Carolinians who have made a home here. If you have a nuclear power plant in your state, the enriched radioactive material that runs it came from the SRS here in SC.

I could go on-and-on but SC is well-equipped to defend ourselves this time around. Not to mention we have the largest, per capita, military retiree base in the country. More vets living here, per capita, than any other state in the union. That's because, per capita, we put more people in the military than any other state in the union ... a lot of that has to do with all of the bases either in state or close to us, such as Fort Bragg for instance, where I spent many of my years.

We're ready if it comes to that. I hope it doesn't.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Gallo Pazzesco said:


> Strom Thurmond let it be well known that what happened to SC in the Civil War would never be allowed to happen again - for lack of resources. He grew-up in a time where there were still plenty of SC Civil War Vets around, telling their stories, and he took it to heart.
> 
> He spent sixty years making sure we would have the resources the next time around.
> 
> ...


Did you ever stop to think perhaps you are still just occupied and they could also be turned against you if push came to shove? Just asking as Texas is another state with a lot of military installations and often wonder what they would think if the actually could secede from the Union would happen. First thing would be the military would pull out destroying everything left behind as they do when the leave an country after a war.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

joec said:


> Did you ever stop to think perhaps you are still just occupied and they could also be turned against you if push came to shove? Just asking as Texas is another state with a lot of military installations and often wonder what they would think if the actually could secede from the Union would happen. First thing would be the military would pull out destroying everything left behind as they do when the leave an country after a war.


Actually, having been involved in a military pullout, you'd be surprised how much stuff is left behind. If it'll cost more money to withdraw it than replace it, it gets left. Only stuff that is destroyed is the sneaky squirrel stuff.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Back to the topic , I'm gonna point something out to y'all and for most of us it's a reality though some of y'all may disagree , those that do disagree are destined to find out years down the road that I'm correct. 

Rolling your own will only save you money initially , and not as much as you may think , 'cause what's gonna inevitably happen is that you'll shoot MORE and more often , and frankly unless you have a great deal of self control it's loving , satisfying *monster* , she'll reach out and grab control of you and one day you'll wake up and wonder where the hell all those extra sets of dies came from , you'll contemplate your rifles and wonder why and how all those wildcats and oddballs arrived. 

What it WILL do for you however is allow you to support highly deserving cartridges and rifles that have fallen by the wayside and never should have , along with narrow spectrum/purpose chamberings that are superlative within the context of their specific niche. 

Example:...( though extreme) , as a fairly hard core varminter I'd not be able to drag a golf bag of rifles and thousands of rounds of ammunition to a three day ground squirrel shoot , and I'm a lightweight compared to some folks , further elaboration on that example , the last Great Ground squirrel shoot...........six rifles ( spare barrels for two , though I only needed one for the 6.5-284........didn't burn a .22-250AI barrel this time) 3k total rounds.........was out of ammunition by noon the third day and had to dig out the components and Hand-Press. 

Here is where the "savings" arguably comes in as regards some chamberings..........price .30-378 on the shelf sometime , if you roll your own you'll actually be able to shoot the damn rifle instead of look at it. 

A MUCH larger part of the picture is the support factor I mentioned , you don't often see ( for example) .257 roberts stocked anymore , nor will you see 6.5-284 , 6mm ppc , .22-250ai , .22-243 middlestead , .20 vartarg etc.etc.etc sitting on the shelf , and as far as optimisation factors for specific purposes...........in .45-70 for instance , show me *anyone* selling the 550 grain Jae-BaK Craters ( my go to bear DLP loading) loaded across the counter.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Jazzman said:


> Back to the topic , I'm gonna point something out to y'all and for most of us it's a reality though some of y'all may disagree , those that do disagree are destined to find out years down the road that I'm correct.
> 
> Rolling your own will only save you money initially , and not as much as you may think , 'cause what's gonna inevitably happen is that you'll shoot MORE and more often , and frankly unless you have a great deal of self control it's loving , satisfying *monster* , she'll reach out and grab control of you and one day you'll wake up and wonder where the hell all those extra sets of dies came from , you'll contemplate your rifles and wonder why and how all those wildcats and oddballs arrived.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree and really only save any real money on 45 Colt and 45-70 both of which are expensive and hard to get sometimes. Now 9mm is about the same compared to buying in say bulk of 1000 round lots. 45 ACP well there now it is a few cents a round cheaper to make than buy even in 1000 round lots. With that said the main advantage I get for it is shooting more as stated and tuning the ammo to work with my personal guns, getting much better accuracy that factory ammo meant for all guns to run.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Very impressive.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

Jazzman, no truer words. But price even, I would reload after doing measurments on factory ammo today a handloader can beat factory quality. I measured some Remington .308 rounds today that varied by .015" OAL!!!! Unexceptable! I've seen case length in .223/5.56 vary .020"! Plus it is therapy for old farts like me. And as you know you can taylor rounds for each task, plus it's FUN!


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Sr40ken said:


> Jazzman, no truer words. But price even, I would reload after doing measurments on factory ammo today a handloader can beat factory quality. I measured some Remington .308 rounds today that varied by .015" OAL!!!! Unexceptable! I've seen case length in .223/5.56 vary .020"! Plus it is therapy for old farts like me. And as you know you can taylor rounds for each task, plus it's FUN!


 Exactly , I'm anal retentive about my ammunition , mic and remic, and though it's time consuming I weigh each charge.....especially in some of the wildcats and high performance cartridges.

And as you well know a given rifle will usually have a "pet' loading that it seems to like/shoot better than others , also with the proper barrel it allows one to tailor a rifle to shoot a specific range of weights to play to the strengths of the given cartridge.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

So far the only 2 cartridges I own that it's not cost effective for me to load for is 7.62x54R and 7.62x39. I don't own a 9mm but if I did I doubt it would be cost effective to load for but it would depend on the components, if your gun will shoot cast bullets well then it might pay to load for it. For me I like oddball cartridges that are getting harder to find ammo for i.e. 6.5x55, .280 Rem, .35 Rem so if I want to shoot I have to handload. I'm a firm believer that every gun owner should learn to handload even if all they feed their guns is factory ammo, everyone should at least find out what goes into making quality ammo for their guns.

-Infidel


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Infidel said:


> So far the only 2 cartridges I own that it's not cost effective for me to load for is 7.62x54R and 7.62x39. I don't own a 9mm but if I did I doubt it would be cost effective to load for but it would depend on the components, if your gun will shoot cast bullets well then it might pay to load for it. For me I like oddball cartridges that are getting harder to find ammo for i.e. 6.5x55, .280 Rem, .35 Rem so if I want to shoot I have to handload. I'm a firm believer that every gun owner should learn to handload even if all they feed their guns is factory ammo, everyone should at least find out what goes into making quality ammo for their guns.
> 
> -Infidel


 Actually 7.62 x 54 r is well worth relaoding for , the improvement over most the milsurp crap avaliable is fairly significant , try the 167 grain lapua scenar , the 174 grain Matchkings and the 180 grain Swift Scirocco , you'll be quite pleasantly surprised , Varget and n140 work well , as does 4350 and h4895.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

joec said:


> Did you ever stop to think perhaps you are still just occupied and they could also be turned against you if push came to shove? Just asking as Texas is another state with a lot of military installations and often wonder what they would think if the actually could secede from the Union would happen. First thing would be the military would pull out destroying everything left behind as they do when the leave an country after a war.


Have I stopped and thought about it? Sure. But them I have been reminded that it is mostly Southerners manning the bases down here - and mostly South Carolinians manning the businesses.

So the rules of loyalty kick-in. You can never get 100% participation or loyalty, but neither will the other side be able to do so. So, it works both ways, does it not?

When the shtf again it will not be North vs South or East vs West, it will be two opposing ideologies, philosophies, sets of beliefs. There will be no clear battle lines. It'll be a total frickin' mess.

Logistics will play a key role a logistically Strom Thurmond left us in very good shape down here ... IF something like that were to ever happen again. I hope it never comes to that, but it will. It's what humans do.

The State of SC has been prepping for a long time - just like many of us individuals. The only difference is the size, the scope, of prepping on a state level.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I hate to be the one to bring it up... but those opposing ideologies are likely to be along racial lines. We (all Americans) tend to self-segregate within cities and within states. Go to any city and ask a local and they will tell you what side of town is the White side... the Black side... the Hispanic side. However, we don't usually have a Democratic side... or Republican side. But... I'll acknowledge that we often have those little hanger-on cities or communities right outside big cities that are recognized as Liberal or Conservative. 

But... our basic human nature is to blame someone other than ourselves for any problems... and logic dictates we blame anyone different than us... whether the difference is religion, race, or political ideologies. However, race is the most easy to recognize. It's hard to tell a liberal from a conservative while walking through the mall. But it's easy to distinguish race. Sadly... that suggests the first divide that occurs between Americans will be racial.... and will be based on a common belief that most Blacks or Hispanics are Liberal Democrats and most Whites are Conservative "********" or in the Tea Party. And no... I'm not trying to start a racial debate here... just commenting on the obvious.... since experience with the LA riots, New Orleans, Sandy, etc... suggest what I am saying is true.


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

wow I though my setup was nice.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Jazzman said:


> Actually 7.62 x 54 r is well worth relaoding for , the improvement over most the milsurp crap avaliable is fairly significant , try the 167 grain lapua scenar , the 174 grain Matchkings and the 180 grain Swift Scirocco , you'll be quite pleasantly surprised , Varget and n140 work well , as does 4350 and h4895.


No argument that it's worth reloading, I'm sure I could make that old Mosin shoot really well. I just don't think it's cost effective for my intended use of the rifle. I don't compete in GSM matches and it's certainly no benchrest rifle. I bought the rifle as a shootable piece of history so bulk spam can ammo suits my purposes nicely. For target accuracy I have my .280 Rem, for any sort of defensive role I go to the Mini-14 or even my Marlin 336 as a last resort there's the SKS, for hunting I fall back to the old 6.5x55 Swede or 10/22 for small game. Reloading the 7.62x54R makes no sense for me, it's strictly a plinker for me. I have heard that they will shoot very well with handloads but I've got enough stuff on my plate already I'd never get around to working up loads for that thing.

-Infidel


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Infidel said:


> No argument that it's worth reloading, I'm sure I could make that old Mosin shoot really well. I just don't think it's cost effective for my intended use of the rifle. I don't compete in GSM matches and it's certainly no benchrest rifle. I bought the rifle as a shootable piece of history so bulk spam can ammo suits my purposes nicely. For target accuracy I have my .280 Rem, for any sort of defensive role I go to the Mini-14 or even my Marlin 336 as a last resort there's the SKS, for hunting I fall back to the old 6.5x55 Swede or 10/22 for small game. Reloading the 7.62x54R makes no sense for me, it's strictly a plinker for me. I have heard that they will shoot very well with handloads but I've got enough stuff on my plate already I'd never get around to working up loads for that thing.
> 
> -Infidel


I gave my brother in law a press kit and the one of the sets of dies I gave him with it was 7.62X39R. I gave him a set for the 308 and 380 also as he shoots all 3. Now all he needs to do is buy some components and he can start reloading.


----------



## SupplyandDemand (Jan 5, 2013)

looks great. Im considering reloading. Havent been to a gun show in awhile though so whats an average start-up cost ?


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Start up costs vary depending on what you're looking to do. I would start out with a single stage press kit, this will contain most of the equipment you would need to get started and run about $115 and up depending on manufacturer. I would give serious consideration to the Lee Challenger Breech Lock kit at $119 from MidwayUSA Lee Challenger Breech Lock Single Stage Press Kit then you'll need a few other things: dies, shell holders, calipers, manuals, components, etc. Start out by picking up a reloading manual or the ABCs of Reloading and read up on the process. I like the introductory sections in the Lyman and Speer reloading manuals.

-Infidel


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

$1000.........
Do it right from the get go.
Don't think you have to 'grow' in to it.

Same question you always see.....zillions of times.......
"what's the best carry gun?"
"what's the best .22lr ?"
"what's the best _ _ _ _ _ ?"

Don't think of it as re-loading stuff......
because then, $1000 seems like a shit-pot bunch of $$$$$$
It is an investment, and will serve you well, better than a $1000 gun.

Pistol is different than rifle.....
Pistol is super simple and requires less peripheral tools.
Rifle is simple, but you need more tools for extra steps than pistol.

ANYONE that is EVEN considering to start in re-loading....
get you some manuals FIRST.......[you can get previous editions cheap]
and read, read, read, read..........[not individual data per se]
and while doing so, use your own brain.......not YouTube's......


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

ozo said:


> $1000.........
> Do it right from the get go.
> Don't think you have to 'grow' in to it.
> 
> ...


While I agree that it would be better to put the cash out only once, the problem I see with a $1000 start up cost is that a good percentage of people won't be able to afford that. Single stage equipment is the way to start and can be had for a whole lot less than $1000. Single stage equipment will serve you well even if you eventually transition to a progressive setup because you can still use that equipment for load development or brass prep (resizing & decapping in a separate step) you can even use that single stage press for removing the crimp from primer pockets with bulk military brass. A single stage is not terribly convenient for pistol ammo but can be used as long as you don't mind doing each step of the reloading process in stages. The other advantage to starting with a single stage setup is that if you really get into reloading you can always add a progressive press and keep using the rest of your setup. You should be able to get started with single stage equipment for $300 or less. I even know of one guy on another forum that was able to get his uncle started reloading using mostly donated equipment. Ozo is right though, read, read, read. There's lots of information out there, all you need to do is start reading it.

-Infidel


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Infidel said:


> While I agree that it would be better to put the cash out only once, the problem I see with a $1000 start up cost is that a good percentage of people won't be able to afford that. Single stage equipment is the way to start and can be had for a whole lot less than $1000. Single stage equipment will serve you well even if you eventually transition to a progressive setup because you can still use that equipment for load development or brass prep (resizing & decapping in a separate step) you can even use that single stage press for removing the crimp from primer pockets with bulk military brass. A single stage is not terribly convenient for pistol ammo but can be used as long as you don't mind doing each step of the reloading process in stages. The other advantage to starting with a single stage setup is that if you really get into reloading you can always add a progressive press and keep using the rest of your setup. You should be able to get started with single stage equipment for $300 or less. I even know of one guy on another forum that was able to get his uncle started reloading using mostly donated equipment. Ozo is right though, read, read, read. There's lots of information out there, all you need to do is start reading it.
> 
> -Infidel


Ya'll have convinced me to start with single stage.

1st because I will (ok should) learn what I am doing.

2nd for me is cost. I am usually so poor I can't even pay attention. So I get into this a little at a time.

3rd is room. My garage has a stacking tool box, rolling flat top tool box, a bench, a desk with all my ham equipment, wood working tools and my gun safe. Yeah, I live in my garage. Computer is here along with cable. Gotta figure out how to make some room here.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Ya'll have convinced me to start with single stage.
> 
> 1st because I will (ok should) learn what I am doing.
> 
> ...


You might log on to a couple of the reloading forums such as The Highroad or Cast Boolits as both often have equipment for sale use such as dies, presses etc. There are some others but not as active with both equipment and componets such as brass/bullets.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

You will not be disappointed, just go slow at first you'll eventually pick up speed once you become more confident. I would definitely start with handguns cartridges, they're a little cheaper to load and they will help you build confidence since they're a lot less labor intensive. Die sets are available from several manufactures but make sure you get carbide dies for handgun cartridges as there is no need to lube cases with carbide. I second the notion of joining a forum with a good reloading section along with those mentioned above, the firing line is a good one also.

-Infidel


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Infidel said:


> You will not be disappointed, just go slow at first you'll eventually pick up speed once you become more confident. I would definitely start with handguns cartridges, they're a little cheaper to load and they will help you build confidence since they're a lot less labor intensive. Die sets are available from several manufactures but make sure you get carbide dies for handgun cartridges as there is no need to lube cases with carbide. I second the notion of joining a forum with a good reloading section along with those mentioned above, the firing line is a good one also.
> 
> -Infidel


Another I left off my list though small is also excellent is Ammosmith site.


----------

